# Kuhli Loach



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Whats the average length for your Kuhli Loach? Done a bit of research on them, most places say up to 4" in legth, and then a side note that they don't get nearly that big in a tank, but they don't say how big "nearly" is. Humm, just a thought.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

True Kuhli loaches get to be 4 inches but normally 3. There are many species called kuhli loaches.


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

my black kihliis are 4"ish, been that size for a while. i have 6


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Just like said. Mine were usually around 3-4 inches. My lfs got a few in that were about 5 inches or so labeled as "Giant Kuhli Loaches" a while back, probably just a different species.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Sorry, I'm interested in this one, 
http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/loaches/KuhliLoach.php


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah, mine are about 3-4 inches. I just love 'em. I have 4 in my 20 gallon tank


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

Giddy012 said:


> Sorry, I'm interested in this one,
> http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/loaches/KuhliLoach.php


thats probally the common look fopr a kuhlii, they are, if im correct, different kuhlii sub-species that look simular. have a look at this site :http://www.loaches.com/Members/mart...wn-to-black-bands-over-yellowish-ground-color


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

You probably won't be able to find that certain type, seeing as most people just call them "Kuhli's". Although, that type is readily available. Around here we get that kind, and malayana. To this day, I still haven't really seen a Myersi in person. When I buy kuhli's, I just get whats there- usually a mix between variations.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Actually I spent over 1.5 years trying to get kuhlis recently. The only ones that ever seem to be in LFS anymore (at least here) are the black ones.


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

i have a black kuhil loach, about 5 inchs. hides alot but when i sneak the light on in the morning hes quick and then he hides when he finds a spot.


----------



## kuhliloach (Mar 24, 2007)

kuhli's are my life!


----------

